# Pics of Racing Datsuns last weekend



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys here are some pics I took today out at Oran Park..the track was pretty wet...and the guys were slipping around quite a bit.

Benny Coming out of Suttons....









Benny 'v' Commodore....the commodore one the drag off the line (just) but Benny got him with a great move out of Suttons on the first lap.









Some sideways fun out of Suttons....









More Sideways Action......









Waiting for another run....









Eventually the guys had a run together...it was pretty close.









Overall...it looked a very good day. Number of entries seemed a bit low, which meant lots of runs for those who braved the weather. :-D


----------

